# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Foto ekrani nga Firefox OS në Shqip, në një tablet

## BB_ose_bb

Firefox OS-i (https://www.mozilla.org/sq/firefox/os/) është një sistem operativ për pajisje celulare, i ndërtuar nga Mozilla. Projekti është relativisht i ri, dhe shqipja është pjesë e tij. Në lidhjen më poshtë do të gjeni një koleksion fotosh ekrani, të bëra me sistemin në punë e sipër në shqip, në një tablet:

https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin...rsioni-tablet/

----------

